# Fifa 15: Caressa-Bergomi sostituiti dalla coppia Pardo-Nava



## Now i'm here (28 Giugno 2014)

Niente più telecronache della storica coppia *Caressa - Bergomi *sulla nuova edizione di *Fifa*. 

*Fifa 15 della EA Sports *infatti avrà la telecronaca italiana affidata al commento di *Pierluigi Pardo, voce di SportMediaset e di Stefano Nava, commentatore per Sky Sport.*

Ricordiamo che il nuovo titolo calcistico* sarà disponibile dal 25 settembre *per Nintendo 3DS, PC, PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4, PlayStation Vita, Wii, Xbox 360 e Xbox One.


al secondo post un'anteprima delle telecronache


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Giugno 2014)




----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Giugno 2014)

finalmente


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Giugno 2014)

Non mi cambia nulla visto che gioco sempre e solo con audio ambiente


----------



## Butcher (28 Giugno 2014)

Caressa aveva stufato, ma Pardo non lo sopporto!


----------



## Giangy (28 Giugno 2014)

Era ora! Anche perché la vecchia telecronaca andava avanti da minimo 10 anni,in Fifa!


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Giugno 2014)

Bene, almeno sentiremo dire cose nuove e non sempre i pareri sul mondiale 2006.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2014)

Bene così però spero si siano studiati bene le telecronache perché erano davvero imbarazzanti. Sempre le stesse cose. Le telecronache di Fifa 98 e 99 erano anni avanti luce a queste, possibile che a dieci anni di distanza siano tanto peggiorate invece di migliorare?


----------



## vota DC (28 Giugno 2014)

20 gol subiti, poi alla prima parate "è in gran forma, scommettiamo che riuscirà a mantenere la porta inviolata?" e questo genere di cose era il principale problema, però è colpa soprattutto dei programmatori.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Giugno 2014)

pardo tra l'altro aveva già fatto la telecronaca su un vecchio pes, in coppia con altafini, me lo ricordo perchè ce l'avevo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2014)

Finalmente! Sono bravissimi entrambi


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> pardo tra l'altro aveva già fatto la telecronaca su un vecchio pes, in coppia con altafini, me lo ricordo perchè ce l'avevo.


Pardo commenta PES da PES 2009, fino a PES 14. Da quello che ho capito Konami e EA si sono scambiati i telecronisti quest'anno, quindi Pardo a FIFA e Caressa a Pes... Almeno credo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Giugno 2014)

avere compagnoni a fifa sarebbe spettacolare..


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2014)

Giusto cambiare dai


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> avere compagnoni a fifa sarebbe spettacolare..



.


----------

